# Apexi filters



## lee_gtr (Aug 12, 2015)

Does anyone have a set of apexi filters for a 32 gtr?

Currently have hks and the foam needs replacing, but have read that they are not very good compared to apexi. 

Thanks


----------



## UmaRB (Jun 6, 2018)

Surely you can buy the foam bit separate as I'll be needing some soon too. 

If you or any1 are to find some then let me know please, could get a few sets and save extra on shipping if from abroad. 

Regards


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

I have some Apexi filters with elbows, shout if you are interested


----------



## lee_gtr (Aug 12, 2015)

How much would you want for them?


----------



## alexcrosse (May 7, 2014)

I've got a pair of the older silver ones with elbows sitting on the shelf. Always kept them clean and happy but surplus to requirements now. £100


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

lee_gtr said:


> How much would you want for them?


I think £100 would do it. The elbows are painted black though could perhaps do with a freshen up


----------



## lee_gtr (Aug 12, 2015)

Could you send me over some pics please cris


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

Will do tomorrow


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

I will remove the MAF blanking tube and give them a buff up before selling of course


----------

